# Kingston Unveils 1 TB Flash Drive



## Gahars (Jan 8, 2013)

Do you have an aching need to take tons of pornographic pirated totally legitimate content wherever you go? Are conventional flash drives just not cutting it for you? Can you sit through another rhetorical question?

Well, then, don't worry, because it looks like Kingston's got you more than covered.


> Given the sheer number of products that get unveiled at each CES, it’s of no surprise that some will shine a bit brighter than others, causing people to do a double-take or drop their jaws. This year, the first product to manage both of those for me is Kingston’s DataTraveler HyperX Predator 3.0, a flash drive that boasts not only a seriously long name, but huge storage. How does *1TB* sound?
> 
> ...Despite its massive storage, Kingston was able to retain a modest size with Predator. The 64GB DT HyperX I mentioned before came in at 2.95″ x 0.92″ x 0.63″. By comparison, the Predator is a tad shorter but also a tad beefier at the sides, at 2.83″ x 1.06″ x 0.83″.
> 
> Performance-wise, Predator boasts SSD-like throughput at 240MB/s read and 160MB/s write. These speeds make the Predator not only useful to store large files, but store large files _fast_.






Techgage

"Flash... DRIVE! It'll store almost everything!"

Now, there's no word on pricing yet. They'll be offering a tinier variant first (and by "tiny", I mean 512 gb), which will go for $1337 (Get it?) upon release. So yeah, don't expect this to come cheap. And while you may be saying, "That tera-bites," keep in mind that this isn't really intended for the consumer market. This is probably aimed more at business professionals.

Still, it's a pretty impressive achievement, and seeing how quickly technology marches on, we may only be years away from a more consumer friendly model. This certainly won't be a flash drive in the pan.

Unlike its namesake, let's all hope the Predator isn't invisible in the marketplace.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2013)

I am throwing my money at the screen as hard as I can, but nothing is happening!


----------



## Sanoblue (Jan 8, 2013)

OMG I WANTZ!!!!!! -=Throws money at screen n trys to grab=- mine?


----------



## Chary (Jan 8, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I am throwing my money at the screen as hard as I can, but nothing is happening!


Are you throwing enough money at the screen?

This is impressive, and I eagerly await a cheaper, consumer model.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2013)

Chary said:


> Are you throwing enough money at the screen?
> 
> This is impressive, and I eagerly await a cheaper, consumer model.


I think I am 

In all seriousness, this does interest me. Hopefully it's cheaper than an external hard drive.


----------



## Smuff (Jan 8, 2013)

WannitIwannitIwannitIwannitIwannitIwannit


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 8, 2013)

wow this is awesome! it's small and portable too! imagine just sticking this in the back of a wii or on a ps3 your good to go


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 8, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I think I am
> 
> In all seriousness, this does interest me. Hopefully it's cheaper than an external hard drive.


I honestly doubt it.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 8, 2013)

nice a safe place to store all my Japanese puke girl porn


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 8, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I think I am
> 
> In all seriousness, this does interest me. Hopefully it's cheaper than an external hard drive.


If the smaller version is really going to cost $1337...


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll wait another 5-10 years and then might get one.
I'll stick to cheap conventional hard drives for now


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> If the smaller version is really going to cost $1337...


HOLY SHIT!

Never mind, I am just going to buy a 1TB external hard drive at WalMart for 80$ instead.

Edit: Also, lol 1337, I see what they did there.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 8, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> HOLY SHIT!
> 
> Never mind, I am just going to buy a 1TB external hard drive at WalMart for 80$ instead.


 
if it costs that much then they can forget it.


----------



## indask8 (Jan 8, 2013)

Expensive but the price will certainly go down quite fast (by fast I mean in a year or two, I remember the time when a 32GB key was like >200$ now for 25$ you can have one...).


----------



## Qtis (Jan 8, 2013)

This would be ideal for storing all those nice games that I like to play via a USB loader. Instead of a bulky HDD, I could use a flash drive.. Tempting, but only after a few years. Current price? No thanks.


----------



## Qtis (Jan 8, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> if it costs that much then they can forget it.


Early adopters. 'Nuff said. It's not like everyone buys the first batch of new CPUs or new Graphics cards either. Once the tech starts to mature, we'll see more consumer friendly prices.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 8, 2013)

Meh, a 1 TB usb hdd is still small enough for my pocket -- and at .05 of the price.

<<
>>
Did you say 240MB read time?
<spits out sour grapes, buys powerball tickets>


----------



## Satangel (Jan 8, 2013)

Knew this would happen. 
In 10 years I'll have one of these, mark my words!


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow, that much storage will be built into everything anyways by the time we can all afford one. (I know I know not portable)


----------



## totalnoob617 (Jan 8, 2013)

yea what ever happened to multiple tb sd and micro sd cards talked about at ces like 2 or 3 years ago?
can you say planned obsolescence

probably made in some foxconn shithole in shenzen for 3 cents ,and they will try to sell for 900 gazzillion% markup 

why not just sell it for $5 ,and sell millions ,instead of selling like 1000 for 5000
we know they cost fuckall to produce
at the markup rate its still more profitable to sell more for less


----------



## Chary (Jan 8, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> yea what ever happened to multiple tb sd and micro sd cards talked about at ces like 2 or 3 years ago?
> can you say planned obsolescence


I remember that. Sandisk had a prototype 2TB microSD last year, IIRC.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Jan 8, 2013)

Chary said:


> I remember that. Sandisk had a prototype 2TB microSD last year, IIRC.


yea here we are like 2,3 years later ,still stuck on 32gb micro sd ,64gbsd


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 8, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> yea here we are like 2,3 years later ,still stuck on 32gb micro sd ,64gbsd


Because there's simply no demand. There's no point manufacturing expensive cards that no one's gonna buy or even need for another 2-3 years at least.


----------



## Potticus (Jan 8, 2013)

OP if you go "order" this through Amazon from their link the 512 GB is $1,750
it's $1337 at their website.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_e?url=search-alias=electronics&field-keywords=DTHXP30/512GB
http://shop.kingston.com/basket.aspx


----------



## totalnoob617 (Jan 8, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> Because there's simply no demand. There's no point manufacturing expensive cards that no one's gonna buy or even need for another 2-3 years at least.


I'd use it, how is it so expensive when it's made from sand in Chinese slave factories in Shenzhen? it costs $8 to make an iphone 5


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a hard enough time keeping track of my 16 GB flash drives...  Can't wait to misplace one of these...


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 8, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> I'd use it, how is it so expensive when it's made from sand in Chinese slave factories in Shenzhen? it costs $8 to make an iphone 5


Wow, you should really read a bit more shouldn't you? It costs about $200 to produce an iPhone 5, not $8. And just because labour costs in China are cheap in what world does that automatically mean the actual product is cheap to produce? You've got the costs of designing such an awesome and incredible piece of tech (which requires a lot of research and development), building machines to manufacturing the parts, testing, advertising. It all adds up.

Also, I highly doubt you need 1TB of storage in such a small medium.


----------



## Chary (Jan 8, 2013)

This is the whole 32GB thing again. A few years ago, that much data was COSTLY. Now, they're only a few bucks. Wait about 2 years, and then you'll have a cheap way to stash your porn torrents Legal backups.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2013)

1TB would be nice for some of the higher end graphics and video world if the speeds can keep up. Similarly if the speeds as what is mentioned there then it would be more than enough for me to wander round with a few virtual machines/bootable partitions and have my PC out and about as I wait for upload speeds to make it happen there.

Anyway converting them out of cretin measurements and lining it up against a random USB drive I slapped my hand on I do not think it will be a "slot in the back of a laptop* to fire up [insert fixing tool]" type affair.

*if I am carrying a USB extension I might as well not have bothered.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Jan 8, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> Wow, you should really read a bit more shouldn't you? It costs about $200 to produce an iPhone 5, not $8. And just because labour costs in China are cheap in what world does that automatically mean the actual product is cheap to produce? You've got the costs of designing such an awesome and incredible piece of tech (which requires a lot of research and development), building machines to manufacturing the parts, testing, advertising. It all adds up.
> 
> Also, I highly doubt you need 1TB of storage in such a small medium.


sorry $8 is the total labor cost and not parts and materials, those I think are (over)estimated at between 167-207 usd, even with that they sell for 5x the cost
To produce, and not to mention pay no taxes and get government subsidies corporate welfare to boot.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 8, 2013)

Throughput is so high because they used SO DAMN MANY flash modules.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 8, 2013)

how do you define a flash disk? Isn't it the one that stores data on flash memory?
Wikipedia: Flash-disk took me to Solid-state drive. In other words, since the coming of ultrabooks with SSD, it seems there is no difference between an external hard disk and a flash disk.

This means, this is actually a smaller sized internal hard disk. Wow we have reached to such a level that I believe the future tablets may store up to 256GB with the correct architecture.

correct me if I am wrong in any of this.


----------



## rehevkor (Jan 8, 2013)

Pretty cool but unless you have a fortune to burn it's really not worth such a price..


----------



## jakeyjake (Jan 9, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> yea what ever happened to multiple tb sd and micro sd cards talked about at ces like 2 or 3 years ago?
> can you say planned obsolescence
> 
> probably made in some foxconn shithole in shenzen for 3 cents ,and they will try to sell for 900 gazzillion% markup
> ...


 
Because the designing process costs lots of money, and why sell for that little when you can still make a profit selling at a higher price?  If you've got a pseudo monopoly on a product, like iphone 5, you can sell it at whatever you want and people will still pay for it.

see the first post about people throwing money at their screens.  I'm sure there are people who actually do such things.  lol


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 9, 2013)

This is beast, I don't really need that much GB but HEY, the more the better right ?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Do you have an aching need to take tons of pornographic pirated totally legitimate content wherever you go? Are conventional flash drives just not cutting it for you? Can you sit through another rhetorical question?
> 
> Well, then, don't worry, because it looks like Kingston's got you more than covered.
> 
> ...


 
No fuck that Gahars, this thing tera-bytes ! (you needed to put the y there my friend).

I actually can't think of a reason why I'd get this... my WiiU?


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 9, 2013)

Excuse me while I apply for a new credit card.


----------



## Sychophantom (Jan 9, 2013)

This made me go count all the flash drives I have in a box next to my computer.

I have about 60. Not a one of them is over 8g. I don't know why I have so many, probably from various sales and family who bought them for something and couldn't remember why, so I got them.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 9, 2013)

... next they'll invent a hammerspace flash drive where you can literaly store anything on it XD.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 9, 2013)

usb 3.0 or 2.0?
never mind its 3.0


----------



## Izen (Jan 9, 2013)

Guys, calm down.

This is not a product geared toward the average consumer. This is for people that would actually need a flash drive that can store such large amounts of data. People like that are very few and far between (I actually can't even think of someone who would need this. Maybe someone who films a lot of extremely high-resolution video?). The effort it takes to make these things probably warrants the price. Yes, we're living in the future, but we're not all the way there, yet.

Give it a decade.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 9, 2013)

damnit OP beat me to the porn jokes.
Now I can't think of what to do on this thread


----------



## astrangeone (Jan 9, 2013)

Hmm...well, think of all the other possibilities.  Making a microcomputer with a terabyte of storage will be easier!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 9, 2013)

... Why did they call it "Hyper Predator"?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2013)

Qtis said:


> This would be ideal for storing all those nice games that I like to play via a USB loader. Instead of a bulky HDD, I could use a flash drive.. Tempting, but only after a few years. Current price? No thanks.


 
Wouldn't it have less reads/writes than an HDD?


----------



## Qtis (Jan 9, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Wouldn't it have less reads/writes than an HDD?


The size would make it worthwhile. If you happen to have multiple machines (consoles) and space is a bit tight, having a bulky HDD on top of them could be a deal breaker :3


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2013)

Qtis said:


> The size would make it worthwhile. If you happen to have multiple machines (consoles) and space is a bit tight, having a bulky HDD on top of them could be a deal breaker :3


 
Well, it's one way to bypass the HDD check on the Wii U.


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 9, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Knew this would happen.
> In 10 years I'll have one of these, mark my words!


 
yup, will be very expensive at first, but in no time, probably 5 years it will cost about the same you see 1TB external drives go for today (typically between 80 and 100 dollars).  I really want one, it would be the perfect replacement for when my 1TB external drive inevitably starts to die that I use for my Wii hacking.  This one would hide in the back of the device hidden away from view while packing my wii with content and games.  Sounds so perfect for me.


----------



## Janthran (Jan 10, 2013)

I'd say the price will probably be quartered in the next five years. Soon 1TB will be nothing.


----------



## Latiken (Jan 10, 2013)

Janthran said:


> I'd say the price will probably be quartered in the next five years. Soon 1TB will be nothing.


Yeah, 1TB will be like our 2GB right now. I once heard that the brains memory is about a million TBs.


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 10, 2013)

Latiken said:


> Yeah, 1TB will be like our 2GB right now. I once heard that the brains memory is about a million TBs.


 
Well they found a single gram of DNA could hold 7000 TB of data I believe.  Something like that.  I think thats both amazing, and concerning, if our organic matter can be used for data storing, doesn't that mean to some sort of extent that we are a part of a program?  Can you imagine where our technology is leading in the future?  Is it hard to believe, that at one point thousands of years from now or even sooner that our super computers would be able to simulate a universe?  Doesn't it lead to the question of if we can create such a simulation, how would we know we're not a part of a simulation which in turn could be a part of a simulation and could go infinitely either way... Makes my brain hurt.  Thing is, even if thats something thats going on, its not even the greatest thing that is going on, just merely a part of it.  

Sorry, I think of the universe in very strange ways sometimes, and all these new bizarre advances in science and quantum physics and whatnot aren't helping.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 10, 2013)

shakirmoledina said:


> how do you define a flash disk? Isn't it the one that stores data on flash memory?
> Wikipedia: Flash-disk took me to Solid-state drive. In other words, since the coming of ultrabooks with SSD, it seems there is no difference between an external hard disk and a flash disk.
> 
> This means, this is actually a smaller sized internal hard disk. Wow we have reached to such a level that I believe the future tablets may store up to 256GB with the correct architecture.
> ...


This is flash, not an HDD.

SSDs and your standard flash drive use the same ideas and designs.

It's just SSDs are high-quality, while your standard flash drive is low-end shit, which is why SSDs are so much faster.

This is fast for a flash drive because, unlike other flash drives, it's not cheap.

Back when flash drives first came out it's not like you could actually hold movie rips and such on them (I still have my first flash drive somewhere I think, a whopping 256MB one), so the low speed didn't matter since people were only putting on a few megs at a time.  Now with people transferring badly-compressed movies and such bandwidth is needed, but people still expect flash drives to be cheap as dirt... so your average flash drive is built to damn low standards.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 10, 2013)

Rydian said:


> This is flash, not an HDD.
> 
> SSDs and your standard flash drive use the same ideas and designs.
> 
> ...


 
so then again, whats the difference between a flash disk and SSD if they are very similar? i always felt the difference maker was size of hardware and space. if one of these have now become "the same" then its going to get more blurred.
about the external HDD i meant, if there was an external drive that is a SSD then how is it different from a flash disk with the same capacity eg. 256 GB or 1TB


----------



## Rydian (Jan 10, 2013)

shakirmoledina said:


> so then again, whats the difference between a flash disk and SSD if they are very similar?


Same thing as the difference between a Pinto from the 70s, and a modern Nascar race car.

Both are cars, but one is a cheap piece of crap compared to the other, which is an expensive high-end build.



shakirmoledina said:


> i always felt the difference maker was size of hardware and space. if one of these have now become "the same" then its going to get more blurred.


No, they were always the same idea.  *SSDs use flash*.



shakirmoledina said:


> about the external HDD i meant, if there was an external drive that is a SSD then how is it different from a flash disk with the same capacity eg. 256 GB or 1TB


The slow/cheap flash storage used in flash drives is multi-level-cell, the fast-but-expensive stuff used in SSDs is single-level-cell.

http://www.oempcworld.com/support/SLC_vs_MLC.htm
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/ssd-value-performance,review-1455-5.html
http://www.eetimes.com/design/memor...works-best-for-high-reliability-applications-
etc.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 10, 2013)

soo how much longer till its 20 bucks


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 10, 2013)

About the time this get cheap enough, relatively cheap hdd will have even higher memory.


----------



## Seaking (Jan 10, 2013)

duffmmann said:


> Well they found a single gram of DNA could hold 7000 TB of data I believe. Something like that. I think thats both amazing, and concerning, if our organic matter can be used for data storing, doesn't that mean to some sort of extent that we are a part of a program? Can you imagine where our technology is leading in the future? Is it hard to believe, that at one point thousands of years from now or even sooner that our super computers would be able to simulate a universe? Doesn't it lead to the question of if we can create such a simulation, how would we know we're not a part of a simulation which in turn could be a part of a simulation and could go infinitely either way... Makes my brain hurt. Thing is, even if thats something thats going on, its not even the greatest thing that is going on, just merely a part of it.
> 
> Sorry, I think of the universe in very strange ways sometimes, and all these new bizarre advances in science and quantum physics and whatnot aren't helping.


go play "Star Ocean 3: Till The End Of Time" and beat the game, you will shit your pants.


but on topic, holy fuck that costs way to much. i would rather get a few 3TB HDDs for a few hundred dollars.


----------

